# Whipped Frosting



## pops1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Can anybody tell me just what the consistence should be for whipped frosting (soap) after 1 day?.I know l have to leave it to harden for a couple of days but l am a bit scared mine is going to crumble instead of going hard.I used ordinary opaque base and whipped it but on one instructional video it mentions using Whipped soap base as well as ordinary base all we can buy in Australia is foaming bath butter would the description below from Aussiesoapsupplies be the same thing?
http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/So ... -c-33.html


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 22, 2009)

Pauline, I've only made whipped soap from scratch (cold process/nizzy method). Though I have seen recipes for a bath whip frosting type thing that uses meringue powder (you know those pavlova magic egg shape things?
I'll see if I can find the recipe.


----------



## AutumnRose (Nov 7, 2009)

A recipie for frosting and bath bomb cupcakes is on Annamarie's (brambleberry) blog.


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 7, 2009)

I make mine from clear base and I just add Aloe Vera liquid to it, it takes 2-3 days to harden but comes out pretty


----------

